# In Need of Atlas N Scale SD60 Rapido Coupler Springs



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi All - 

My coupler springs on my rapid equipped Atlas SD60 are shot - does anyone know where to find these springs? Or should I convert to Micro Trains couplers now? If so - where is the best place to source Micro Trains coupler conversions for Atlas SD60? 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If the old Rapido ones are shot you'll never find a better time to convert to MTs. Buy 'em direct http://www.micro-trainsline.com


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Convert the diesel to MT couplers. For that diesel you need MT-1015's.

You can buy them at Model Train Stuff. They have excellent prices and service.

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Default.asp


----------

